# So, what ice fishing toys did you get for Christmas?



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I know it's kinda tacky, but what did Santa bring everyone to play with on the ice??

I celebrated Christmas with my folks tonight and I'm excited and SO shocked!!!! I got an Arctic armor suit from my mom and dad!:yikes::yikes::yikes:
:lol: I don't know if it was more for me or more for their peace of mind since my dad said, "Now maybe we won't have to worry quite so much".


----------



## killer (Nov 19, 2006)

Congrats on the suit Anish. My wife bought me a Eskimo Wide 1 great shack. she gave to me last week and I have used it already. I love it.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

killer said:


> Congrats on the suit Anish. My wife bought me a Eskimo Wide 1 great shack. she gave to me last week and I have used it already. I love it.


I've heard good things about the Eskimo Wide 1. Congrats!!


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

The wife got me a whole rod setup. She got me a St. Croix Premier 36" light rod, tight line extreme reel, a Frabil titanium spring bobber, and even some Seaguar 2# floro-ice line to put on it. I did send her some very specific links but I didn't think she would get the whole package.  

BTW, I took it out tonight and its far and away the best ice setup I have every used. I swear you can feel a fish fart from 10 feet away. Lol!


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

My sister gave me 3 pairs of wigwam socks and new deerskin mittens! I also bought myself a new Striker Predator suit for Christmas. Tried it out tonight in cold, windy conditions and it performed excellent!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

HastingsJohn said:


> The wife got me a whole rod setup. She got me a St. Croix Premier 36" light rod, tight line extreme reel, a Frabil titanium spring bobber, and even some Seaguar 2# floro-ice line to put on it. I did send her some very specific links but I didn't think she would get the whole package.
> 
> BTW, I took it out tonight and its far and away the best ice setup I have every used. I swear you can feel a fish fart from 10 feet away. Lol!


 
:lol::lol::lol: Well then that's a pretty damned good setup!! I've been hearing a bit about those St. Croix rods. May just have to think about getting one now that I don't have to save for a suit. Besides, if you can feel a fish fart with it.... well, what more can you say.... :lol:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

y2ba said:


> My sister gave me 3 pairs of wigwam socks and new deerskin mittens! I also bought myself a new Striker Predator suit for Christmas. Tried it out tonight in cold, windy conditions and it performed excellent!


I cant believe how warm these suits are for as light as they are! I wore mine out to feed the chickens and it was amazing!!


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

8" ION auger.


----------



## CmoNaFish (Feb 24, 2013)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> 8" ION auger.


Do you know if the auger was ordered or did a store have them in stock id been looking into them and I habent been able to find one in stores

ComeOnNawFish

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RogueStatus (May 2, 2011)

CmoNaFish said:


> Do you know if the auger was ordered or did a store have them in stock id been looking into them and I habent been able to find one in stores
> 
> ComeOnNawFish
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sportsmans Direct has them in stock. Was looking at them today.


----------



## RogueStatus (May 2, 2011)

Anish said:


> I know it's kinda tacky, but what did Santa bring everyone to play with on the ice??
> 
> I celebrated Christmas with my folks tonight and I'm excited and SO shocked!!!! I got an Arctic armor suit from my mom and dad!:yikes::yikes::yikes:
> :lol: I don't know if it was more for me or more for their peace of mind since my dad said, "Now maybe we won't have to worry quite so much".


Frabill FXE Snosuit, bibs and jacket. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

CmoNaFish said:


> Do you know if the auger was ordered or did a store have them in stock id been looking into them and I habent been able to find one in stores
> 
> ComeOnNawFish
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I seen one in store. Corner of Jefferson and east 10 mile. Lake st clair area. I think it was called Joes fishing shop.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a buddy heater under the tree. Will check ice Thursday or Sunday. Wife keeping me busy this week.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

My daughter got me Thermacells and my son got me a Remington 870. I must say, I don't miss the tacky ties from days of old !


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Anish said:


> I cant believe how warm these suits are for as light as they are! I wore mine out to feed the chickens and it was amazing!!


Your parents did you good, I have a AA suit now going on 4 years and been very happy.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I got one of these from Frank's as an early xmas present. Starts on the first pull and no stinky gasoline smell or charging of batteries. I can't wait to try it out this weekend.










http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/ice-fishing/ice-augers/power-augers/jiffy-pro-4-propane-augers.html


----------



## BT623 (Jan 2, 2013)

Got a vexilar fishphone. Made it out for a couple hrs yesterday to play with it and I'm really happy with it. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Anish said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Well then that's a pretty damned good setup!! I've been hearing a bit about those St. Croix rods. May just have to think about getting one now that I don't have to save for a suit. Besides, if you can feel a fish fart with it.... well, what more can you say.... :lol:


I'll second the premier rods. Picked up a 23" UL for gill jigging and it's great. I'll probably be picking up a longer one sometime soon and see which one I like better.

As for Christmas presents, the lady friend got me a 5" Lazer. I picked her up a 23" UL Gander Mountain combo for gill jigging, a couple tungsten lures, some tear drops, and a pair of insulated boots from Bass Pro.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

A Vexilar FLx-28 and a 5" lazer. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

ih772 said:


> I got one of these from Frank's as an early xmas present. Starts on the first pull and no stinky gasoline smell or charging of batteries. I can't wait to try it out this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Ian, will need that this season for sure.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

